# Who's going this weekend?



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't go this weekend, but am planning on going next weekend. Looking for a head count on who is going. I've gotta know who to expect reports from.:shifty:


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

I think we are going


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I might go if the waters aren't to riled up from the TD


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This guy


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

We're planning to go.... wanted to head out Friday, but that's not going to work out. Looks like Saturday or Sunday or... both?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I plan on heading out on Friday too.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

This guy....definitely. :thumbup:


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im wading, somewhere...:thumbup:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*saturday*

ill be there all day


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

it's going to be labor day for us:wallbash:


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't wait to read these reports.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Craig yall gonna have the new boat by then? Heard yall were upgrading


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

I will be Shark Fishing at Fort Morgan Friday Morning. 
Providing I can out there in a 17' boat. :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I'm scratching tomorrow for fishing and hope it lays down a bit. Right now I have my fingers crossed for this Saturday.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*saturday*

well I am out 3-5 blowing 15 tommorow and tonight looks like it is shaping up to be a nightmare out there. it is 6.5 feet at 4 sec on the Orange beach bouy now which is actually a little worse than the forecast for today.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, we are watching it again... 2-4 on Sunday will mean 5-6 I'm sure...


----------



## jmbunt (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be going out Monday to check out that narrow strip of deep open water that just got opened... anyone heard of where the blue water is?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*monday*

good luck with that better take a liferaft and Epirb


----------

